# First time salmon fisherman



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

skanebang!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Yarn, fake eggs etc. I use most of my skein for catfish and I give alot away to whoever wants them.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Yarn, fake eggs etc. I use most of my skein for catfish and I give alot away to whoever wants them.


Well, if you got any skein you're looking to get rid of, I'll happily take some


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Seleucus said:


> Well, if you got any skein you're looking to get rid of, I'll happily take some


I see you are a little south of me but I will try to procure some fresh skeins in the next week or so, if you want them you just have to drive to me. The skein I have from last year the cats don't even want to eat, not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Yarn, fake eggs etc. I use most of my skein for catfish and I give alot away to whoever wants them.


 Really, u mean if u can't getum on said baits, u go home, without trying the real thing, if ya got it


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I see you are a little south of me but I will try to procure some fresh skeins in the next week or so, if you want them you just have to drive to me. The skein I have from last year the cats don't even want to eat, not sure what I did wrong.


Awesome, I sent you a PM


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

riverbob said:


> Really, u mean if u can't getum on said baits, u go home, without trying the real thing, if ya got it


If I have it I will try it to get a fish, normally yarn/singles will out fish skein though.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> If I have it I will try it to get a fish, normally yarn/singles will out fish skein though.


 OOOOKKK


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone has an opinion, the circumstances really do dictate what will be the most effective method. By the way I'm no where near the best fisherman but I have fun. Good luck to those who get out, whatever method you choose. I will not be flossed into a debate. :lol: #kangbang


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I have always done better early on hardware and better later on spawn. This goes for stage of the run as the day progresses. The hardware bite can be good late afternoon or dusk sometimes. Cloudy, rainy days with coldfronts are best for me. 

I still haven't seen anything in the forecast telling me to get my gear around. I am going to guess the next flip and rain will bring a decent shot next week, but I will wait to do Bootbash 2019.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Everyone has an opinion, the circumstances really do dictate what will be the most effective method. By the way I'm no where near the best fisherman but I have fun. Good luck to those who get out, whatever method you choose. I will not be flossed into a debate. :lol: #kangbang


 debate with who ?


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I usually do better with hardware early on too, but so far this year guts have been working better.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997 (Jan 5, 2014)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I usually do better with hardware early on too, but so far this year guts have been working better.


Been getting many fish yet?


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> Been getting many fish yet?


Last weekend was the first time we did anything worth mentioning. Saw more fish than we had previous two weekends. Hooked up a few times floating guts, no hardware hookups. Only landed one small male. Had some big fish on. It was tough with so many tubers on the river. I hooked a fish and had to tell tubers to hold onto my boat, so they wouldn't float through as I was battling a huge fish. Was worried they were going to float right on by into my line lol. Looking forward to this weekend even though I'm sure it'll be crowded.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997 (Jan 5, 2014)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Last weekend was the first time we did anything worth mentioning. Saw more fish than we had previous two weekends. Hooked up a few times floating guts, no hardware hookups. Only landed one small male. Had some big fish on. It was tough with so many tubers on the river. I hooked a fish and had to tell tubers to hold onto my boat, so they wouldn't float through as I was battling a huge fish. Was worried they were going to float right on by into my line lol. Looking forward to this weekend even though I'm sure it'll be crowded.


Should have thrown those tubers your net and made them useful! I’ll be out this weekend as well, good luck to you


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> Should have thrown those tubers your net and made them useful! I’ll be out this weekend as well, good luck to you


I honestly thought about that, but they were pretty sauced up and I didn't want to lose the fish from a bad net job. Never got it close enough though.

Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I had some canoers run into my anchored boat, while I was fighting a big fish, on the Ausable, about 5 years ago. It was a big ole Channel Cat, maybe 18#. Just after I hooked it, an armada of tubes, yaks, and canoes rounded an upstream bend, and pretty much filled the river, side-to-side. The darned canoe literally crossed 2/3 of the river in 100 yards, to ram into my anchored boat. I did nothing to avoid it, or help with the situation, and merely told them they were lucky I didn't feel like sinking them for it; which I did consider for a moment. Then they ran into my line as they floated downstream; but I was able to hang onto the fish through that, as well. But I landed the fish, and called it a day, due to the lack of a nice setting on the river with all the Floaters. It was kind of fun playing slalom course while motoring down the river, with all of them. I pointedly passed my Rammers a few feet away, but missing them; and let them know that is how courteous Boaters handle the situation. I don't think they knew the definition of courteous, and probably couldn't spell it, either.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I've found hardware to be better early. Thundersticks, tots, warts all catch fish, and have a longer lip that will bounce off the backs of fish. Once you get used to it you'll know the difference between that and a strike, kinda like hitting logs/sticks. I may try throwing some chatterbaits for kings this year lol.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Been slow up here past couple days there’s some fish but most are dark early run fish . Brown fishing has been good though.hooked a couple kangs today and got my hands on some skein so hopefully they’ll be some fish pushing n I’ll pound um tomorrow


----------

